
The mistery of the Kibbutz - simonebrunozzi
https://forward.com/culture/books/398746/why-the-idea-of-an-egalitarian-kibbutz-was-always-a-myth/
======
simonebrunozzi
Also discussed on the Econtalk podcast: [http://www.econtalk.org/ran-
abramitzky-on-the-mystery-of-the...](http://www.econtalk.org/ran-abramitzky-
on-the-mystery-of-the-kibbutz/)

